# Salomon Chief toe strap problem



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Did you buy local? If so, go bring it to them before sending it to warranty.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

I ended up calling Salomon and they told me to talk to the place where I bought them. Now Salomon is shipping my out a new toe strap. Salomon said that they have never heard of that happening before.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

tdbaugha said:


> I ended up calling Salomon and they told me to talk to the place where I bought them. Now Salomon is shipping my out a new toe strap. *Salomon said that they have never heard of that happening before.*


Nothing against Salomon, they make really good gear, but that is quite a load of BS.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

The same thing was happening with a pair of Relay Pro Gift bindings I bought earlier this year. My solution was to return them and try a different brand. Too bad, because other than the toe strap not staying in place I liked the binding.


----------

